# Lemon Chicken



## MotherOfDragons (Mar 18, 2016)

Hello!
Thought I would post this recipe!
This is a really quick and simple recipe i have come up with and i hope you enjoy it! There is only a couple of ingredients that are easy to find so is budget friendly.

My Lemon Chicken

Prep: 10 minutes Cooking: 15 minutes Serves: 4

What you will need:
4 large breasts of chicken (skins still on)
2 heaped tsp dried thyme 
1 Large lemon
2 tbsp clear runny honey 
2 tbsp of water

How to make it:
1.Preheat the grill to high 
2.Lightly oil a shallow heatproof dish. 
3. Place the chicken breasts in to the dish, skin side facing down
4. Season the breasts with salt and pepper. 
5. Grill for 5 minutes.
6. While the chicken is grilling, cut four thin slices from the lemon.
7.  Then turn the chicken fillets over so skin is now facing up place a slice of lemon over the top of each chicken breast.
8. Sprinkle the dried thyme over the top of the chicken and add more seasoning, 
9. Then drizzle over the honey and juice squeezd from remaining half of lemon and 2 round tbsp of water. 
10. Return chicken to the grill for 10 minutes more, until the chicken is golden and cooked all the way through. 
Serve with rice or buttered new potatoes and greens ( broccoli and peas are good)



Enjoy


----------



## CraigC (Mar 18, 2016)

You might like this version of lemon chicken as well.

Chicken Tagine with Green Olives and Preserved Lemon Recipe : Tyler Florence : Food Network


----------



## MotherOfDragons (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank you Craig that looks lovely


----------



## jennyema (Mar 18, 2016)

How do you grill something in a dish ?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 18, 2016)

jennyema said:


> How do you grill something in a dish ?



In England, they call a grill what we call the broiler in the oven.


----------



## MotherOfDragons (Mar 18, 2016)

jennyema said:


> How do you grill something in a dish ?


 
Ah apologies for my Britishness! We call the top part of the oven a grill. I'm not sure what it is called elsewhere (wasn't aware it had different names)


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 18, 2016)

Welcome MotherOfDragons , and thank you for sharing your recipe!  I love thyme and lemon with chicken, and think I could adapt this one for my outdoor grill.  Sounds great.


----------



## Breathing Couch (Mar 20, 2016)

The top part of the oven is a stove.  What do you call an  outdoor grill?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 20, 2016)

Breathing Couch said:


> The top part of the oven is a stove.  What do you call an  outdoor grill?



She meant the top inside the oven - the broiler.

But I think they call it a barbecue.


----------



## MotherOfDragons (Mar 21, 2016)

yes, the top shelves inside the oven is called a grill. And a barbecue is outside.


----------



## MotherOfDragons (Mar 21, 2016)

and the pan section is hob or stove! Apologies for my English ways.


----------



## Addie (Mar 21, 2016)

MotherOfDragons said:


> and the pan section is hob or stove! Apologies for my English ways.



No apology needed. We have quite a few members from England and we are getting quite an education in the way of the English folks. Thank you.


----------



## MotherOfDragons (Mar 21, 2016)

Addie said:


> No apology needed. We have quite a few members from England and we are getting quite an education in the way of the English folks. Thank you.


 
Haha, thank you, we have alot of different dialects here to grasp too.


----------



## Addie (Mar 21, 2016)

MotherOfDragons said:


> Haha, thank you, we have alot of different dialects here to grasp too.



I do have trouble understanding the folks from York and further north. We get a plethora of TV programs from England, and there are times when I can't understand a word that is being said. But that doesn't stop me from watching.

I also married a fellow from the Lakes District in Cockermouth. It was easier for me to learn Latin in school, than to try to figure out what he was saying to me. The best one was when he changed the "Nappy" on the baby. "What do I do with the dirty one?" I had no idea what he was talking about, so I told him to just put it away. Imagine my surprise when I opened the drawer to get a clean one later and saw what he had done with the "Dirty Nappy!"


----------



## MotherOfDragons (Mar 22, 2016)

Addie said:


> I do have trouble understanding the folks from York and further north. We get a plethora of TV programs from England, and there are times when I can't understand a word that is being said. But that doesn't stop me from watching.
> 
> I also married a fellow from the Lakes District in Cockermouth. It was easier for me to learn Latin in school, than to try to figure out what he was saying to me. The best one was when he changed the "Nappy" on the baby. "What do I do with the dirty one?" I had no idea what he was talking about, so I told him to just put it away. Imagine my surprise when I opened the drawer to get a clean one later and saw what he had done with the "Dirty Nappy!"


 

Hahahaha! And I'm from York  

The Southerners with there Rhyming slang gives me the giggles and still confuses me! 

"Just going down the apple n pears as the dog n bone is ringing" *picks up the blower* "Hello, is that Dave" "What! Can't hear you!" "Och, are ye Corned Beef or something"


----------



## Addie (Mar 22, 2016)

MotherOfDragons said:


> Hahahaha! And I'm from York
> 
> The Southerners with there Rhyming slang gives me the giggles and still confuses me!
> 
> "Just going down the apple n pears as the dog n bone is ringing" *picks up the blower* "Hello, is that Dave" "What! Can't hear you!" "Och, are ye Corned Beef or something"



My husband taught  me some of the cockney talk. "Isn't it bad enough that I don't know what you are talking about, and now you want me to learn yet another language?" It must have  stuck because I knew exactly what you wrote.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 24, 2016)

MotherOfDragons said:


> Hahahaha! And I'm from York
> 
> The Southerners with there Rhyming slang gives me the giggles and still confuses me!
> 
> *"Just going down the apple n pears as the dog n bone is ringing" *picks up the blower* "Hello, is that Dave" "What! Can't hear you!" "Och, are ye Corned Beef or something"*


 

Ok what does that mean?


----------



## Addie (Mar 24, 2016)

msmofet said:


> Ok what does that mean?



The second word is the clue. apples and pears = stairs (pears are the stairs) dog and bone are ringing. bone = phone

Got the idea? It is a rhyming language. And it is called Cockney.


----------

